# Bianchi san jose or vigorelli



## hottieee (Jun 6, 2010)

i was wondering if yall knew the difference between the two bikes a bianchi vigorelli and a san jose? thanks )) how heavy are these bikes? 

i dnt know much, but looking into buying one of these. or whats a better bianchi for my size which is 4'11. thanks


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I can give an opinion on the Vigorelli 2003 (Ti/Celeste color) which I rode for 3 years. It was a smooth steel ride, specially with good Vittoria tires, even at 165 psi felt good. Bad rough roads were felt nonetheless. A bit on the heavy side, mine weighted 20 lbs with light components and Ksyrium SLs, good for long rides and even hammerfests. Climbed well. Not a racer though.


----------

